# Tutorial Contest Winner May 2008: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial



## glam8babe (May 16, 2008)

I decided to do a Pussycat Doll/Playboy Bunny Party look as its been requested alot and i haven't seen many tutorials on either of them.

THIS IS THE LOOK IM DOING:






Heres what you will need (you can obviously use different brands/tools) but this is what i used:




FACE
smashbox photofinish primer
benefit boi-ing concealer - medium (realness of concealness kit)
bare minerals foundation and mineral veil
Dior skinflash concealer/illuminator

CHEEKS
MAC sculpt n shape duo (contour)
MAC fafi fashion frenzy blush
MAC dresscamp blush - dresscamp pink

EYES
UDPP
MAC shadestick - sharkskin
MAC e/s - electra, pandamonium, carbon, nano gold
Bobbi Brown gel liner - granite ink
Lancome le crayon kohl pencil liner - noir
Lancome hypnose mascara - noir
Ardell lashes - invisiband lacies (no name or number for them)

LIPS
EA 8 hour cream (prep lips)
Boots No7 lip liner - 20 nude
MAC lipstick - fleshpot (heatherette)
MAC lipglass - sock hop (heatherette)

TOOLS
HARD CANDY - concealer
MAC 187 - foundation
MAC 182 - foundation
MAC 116 - blush/contour
MAC 217 - eyeshadow/blending
MAC 217SE - eyeshadow/brow highlight
MAC 275SE - eyeshadow
MAC 239SE - eyeshadow
MAC 219SE - eyeshadow under lower lash line
MAC 209SE - gel eyeliner

and on with the tutorial!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















STEP 1:  Do your usual face routine, here i have primer, concealer, foundation, powder all done, lips prepped and brows filled in.






 STEP 2:  Apply your eyeshadow base all over lid going upto brow bone.. make sure its dried before going onto next step...






 STEP 3:  Apply a black base, MAC sharkskin shadestick is perfect for this, make a sort of shape so it flicks out near the top... this doesnt have to be perfect because we will be adding tape later on and applying the shadow over the top...






 STEP 4:  Your eyes should now look something like this! and like i said previously it doesnt have to be perfect as long as you have the shapes similar on each eye.






 STEP 5:  Grab a silver eyeshadow and an eyeshadow brush.  Electra is the perfect silver for this but you could use any brand as they are all pretty much similar...






 STEP 6:  Apply the silver eyeshadow to the inner corner blending to the centre (this 275 brush is perfect for applying in this area and the shape fits perfectly to fit your eye)






 STEP 7:  Next grab an eyeshadow a lil darker than the silver but not too dark (make sure its not black)  im using pandamonium and using the same brush.






 STEP 8:  Apply the dark silvery/grey colour in the centre blending from the silver you applied earlier and blending out towards the outer corner.






 STEP 9:  Now add tape to each corner of eye, grab your black base again and apply it out until it reaches the tape.  Dont remove the tape yet!






 STEP 10:  Grab a matte black eyeshadow (im using Carbon) and a soft brush (any blending brush would work well for this) 






 STEP 11:  Apply it to the outer edge of eye going upto the edge of tape and blending into the dark silver/grey shadow you applied before the matte black.









 STEP 12:  Grab your silver and dark silver/grey eyeshadows again along with a pencil brush (219)...






STEP 13:  ...then apply under bottom lash line (matte black on outer edge then silver from centre to inner edge, blending both together)






 STEP 14:  now it's time to highlight the brow bone!  grab any highlight colour (im using nano gold as it has a soft hint of pink to it to add a touch of colour)






 STEP 15:  apply it to brow bone and inner corner of eye (tear duct area) for that 'awake' look!






 STEP 16:  Next it's time to tightline! and also add liner to the water line.  We want the eyes to look dark as possible for that 'sexy playboy/PCD' look






 STEP 17:  Grab a gel liner (or liquid liner depending on what you prefer).  If you do use gel liner you will also need a thin eyeliner brush to apply it with...






 STEP 18:  ... then apply it on upper lash line going thicker towards outer edge. (It is advised you apply a gel/liquid liner if you are applying false lashes)






 STEP 19:  Now choose some hot lashes which will be the perfect touch for this type of look...






 STEP 20:  Apply them! (theres plenty of lash tutorials on here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) wait until they completely dry before moving on to the next step... (you can tell my eye on the right is not completely dry yet)






.. its dry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 STEP 21:  Contour time! (this step is optional)









 STEP 22:  Add a candy pink blush... all PCD girls love pink blush!






 STEP 23:  buff the blush out as it can look abit too dramatic (you dont want too much drama on anywhere but your eyes for this look!)






 STEP 24:  Now you need to use some nude lip products (please don't use bright lips for this!! you want all the attention on the eyes!)






 STEP 25:  Line the lips with a nude pencil...






 STEP 26:  Add a nude lipstick softly (if you apply it hard it will come out looking really chalky.. you basically just wanna cancel out the redness in your lip)






 STEP 27:  Then add a nice nude lipgloss on top, something with a small hint of colour so your lips don't make you look like a corpse! 

STEP 28:  POSE, POUT AND FLUTTER THOSE LASHES!


THE RESULTS:


----------



## Austrian_Babe (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!! Thank you so much for doing this, I am so trying this (but I think I`ll have to use my black L´Oreal H.I.P. cream liner as a base since I don´t have MAC Sharkskin shadestick). I´m always afraid of going to dark with my eye makeup, but I have become more brave lately lol

Just too bad I do horrible at the fake lash application, this really finishes the whole look off


----------



## MACATTAK (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

Gorgeous tutorial!  Thanks


----------



## Hilly (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

hot, hot, hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glassy girl (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

U look Hot girl!


----------



## glam8babe (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

thanks everyone


----------



## SoSoAmazin (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

that's HOT! nice job!


----------



## glam8babe (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

thankyou


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

SO HOT!!! I love it!


----------



## zabbazooey (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

I LOVE THIS! Thanks for the tut


----------



## MAC_mallory (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

you are super gorgeous.
I love this look !


----------



## glam8babe (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

thnx


----------



## Patricia (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

wooo love it! too bad i suck at applying lashes!


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

Great tutorial!! Thanks!


----------



## glam8babe (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

thanks girls


----------



## Margolicious (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

amazing! love love love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks so much for making this tut


----------



## Madame_Gaia (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

Wow that's a stunning look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love the tape tip too


----------



## Trista (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

Gorgeous!! Lovin it!


----------



## nunu (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

love it!


----------



## doodles (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

That is so cool!!


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

very beautiful and sexy.. i have to try this one night!


----------



## vcanady (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

This is seriously SOO damn gorgeous!! Thanx so much for this, I'm def going to try it although I def won't look as hot as you do!! [Even my BF, who is sittng next to me was like damn that looks good, haha!]


----------



## applefrite (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

I love your tutorial !!!


----------



## carlagsuperstar (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

Wow! Thanks so much for the tape tip!! Sock hop looks fab on you too, didn't work for me, washed me out bigtime :-(


----------



## MisaMayah (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

Wow dramatic playgirl bunny!!! Very cool - just to tell you the lash name is on the left side " Lacies" =)


----------



## glam8babe (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

thanks everyone


----------



## glam8babe (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carlagsuperstar* 

 
_Wow! Thanks so much for the tape tip!! Sock hop looks fab on you too, didn't work for me, washed me out bigtime :-(_

 
lol i actually got the tape idea from girls off here.. it works great


----------



## Margolicious (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## stacylynne (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

Gorgeous. I love it. I'm going to try that on 1 of my friends... thanks for the tut


----------



## msdavidcameron (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

wow you actually look flawless, it makes me jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i don't have either of those blushes, can you reccomend a similar alternative?

also, your skin is amazing!!!


----------



## xShoegal (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

Wow, this was the perfect look I was searching for!
It looks amazing - pretty stunning!


----------



## mac*lover (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

omg girl !!!! that looks super hot !!! thanks sooooooo much


----------



## glam8babe (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

thanks everybody


----------



## glam8babe (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msdavidcameron* 

 
_wow you actually look flawless, it makes me jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i don't have either of those blushes, can you reccomend a similar alternative?

also, your skin is amazing!!!_

 
thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a perfect alternative would have to be MAC's dollymix blush (and its permanent too!)


----------



## melliquor (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

Thank you!!! Fantastic tut.  I will have to try this.  I need to get Sharkskin too.


----------



## glam8babe (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

thanks mel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sharkskin is great!


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

I love this. You look stunning. Im going to have a play around tomorrow and have a go at it, If I get it even half way as good as yours, I will be happy. Thank you for taking the time to do it


----------



## glam8babe (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misstwiggwinkle* 

 
_I love this. You look stunning. Im going to have a play around tomorrow and have a go at it, If I get it even half way as good as yours, I will be happy. Thank you for taking the time to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thankyou, if you do try it take some pics


----------



## cindylicious (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

u look so innocent and pretty with just foundation on (on the 1st pic)!! 
after makeup u look so sexy n hot!!! ur eyes color go with the eye shadows color so well, really stand out!!


----------



## glam8babe (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

thanks cindy


----------



## jennyjen (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

wow ,thanks for this tut ... i sooo need fleshpot but its sold out everywhere and i refuse to pay $30 for it on eBay. is there any other color that comes close to it? doesn't have to be mac.


----------



## glam8babe (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

i dont know to be honest, fleshpot is the nudest lip colour i own lol but what about myth or something like that? theres plenty of nudes on the mac website which look pretty similar, also if you go to the heatherette swatch thread there might be some swatches compared to fleshpot x


----------



## iheartcolor (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

I never knew about the tape trick!  THANKS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Lauren


----------



## glam8babe (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

no problem


----------



## fafinette21 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

awesome, very playboy bunny-ish. i have that same playboy poster you have on your wall lolz
we don't have sharkskin in canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i'm getting my grandmother to bring it out with her from ireland


----------



## cindylicious (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Pussycat Doll/playboy Bunny Tutorial*

love your tutorial!! i love your eyebrow, looks so natural just like how the japanese do their eyebrow.


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic tutorial going to try this myself xx


----------



## Patricia (Jun 2, 2008)

oh you won? congrats!


----------



## foxycleopatra69 (Jun 2, 2008)

omg! i totally love this look!!
ur a genius woman!
definitely going  use this for my sisters birthday next week


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks


----------



## jt1088 (Jun 2, 2008)

very dramatic! love it!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 2, 2008)

*Thanks so much for this!! This definetly deserved TOTM!!!!!

One question I have for you: I don't have Pandemonium Eyeshadow...But I do have MAC's Knight Devine; which is a wonderful dark gray/silver Veluxe Pearl w/ hints of dark blue...It is used a lot in "Smokey-Eyed" looks. I personally use it almost every time I do a "Smokey" eye. Would that work, do you think..or would it be too dark??

If you don't think that'd work, maybe you could suggest another non-Limited Edition E/S for the medium color in this look...??

Thanks so much!! Terrific job!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*Thanks so much for this!! This definetly deserved TOTM!!!!!*

*One question I have for you: I don't have Pandemonium Eyeshadow...But I do have MAC's Knight Devine; which is a wonderful dark gray/silver Veluxe Pearl w/ hints of dark blue...It is used a lot in "Smokey-Eyed" looks. I personally use it almost every time I do a "Smokey" eye. Would that work, do you think..or would it be too dark??*

*If you don't think that'd work, maybe you could suggest another non-Limited Edition E/S for the medium color in this look...??*

*Thanks so much!! Terrific job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
thanks alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think knight devine would be perfect too! because it's not exactly dark like black its like an inbetweeny like pandamonium


----------



## Patricia (Jun 2, 2008)

i have knight divine and i'm sure it would look great!!!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 2, 2008)

Fabulous tut, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## neezer (Jun 3, 2008)

Congrats missy, this was great


----------



## xoMACox (Jun 4, 2008)

Beautifullll!!!!  I Love It!!!  & The Lashes Are Hotttttttt!!!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

beautifu


----------



## amelianik (Jun 4, 2008)

i love it too!!!!!!! hot !!! hot !!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## BlueRose (Jun 5, 2008)

Thaaaanks....I love the lip color combo..gonna buy those 2 for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hope look fab on me too lol


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 20, 2008)

love it


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks


----------



## dollbaby (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks so much for this! I've been trying to do this for sometime now. It's incredible! You look fab! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're so gorgeous!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks dollbaby


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 29, 2008)

This is amazing! Thank youuu!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 2, 2008)

.Gorgeous!


----------

